# Are you a Citizen Developer?



## jeffborisch (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, what is that you ask?  

We want to know too. We are conducting research on the type of person Gartner calls the “citizen developer”. (see the longer explanation below.) 

Do you have time for a short 5 minute survey? The survey will determine if you fit the general category of “citizen developer”. If you do, we'll ask for your email address so we can ask you to take part in a longer survey of about 20 minutes. Everyone who is eligible for and completes the longer survey will receive a $10 Starbucks gift card.

Your email address will remain completely confidential. 

Below is the link to our 5 minute survey

https://sonicrim.wufoo.com/forms/work-tool-screener-2/

More about us and the project:

My name is Jeff Borisch and  I am a researcher with a consultancy called SonicRim http://sonicrim.com We do research into new and emerging technologies and markets, and we help clients such as Microsoft, Motorola, Target, Frito-Lay, Honda and others improve their products and generate new directions for innovation.

We are currently working on a project trying to understand a new class of software developer: the ‘citizen’ developer. A Gartner report from 2009 suggests that “By 2014, citizen developers – users operating outside of the scope of enterprise IT and its governance who create new business applications for consumption by others either from scratch or by composition – will build at least 25 percent of new business applications”. http://www.gartner.com/it/page.jsp?id=1212813 

We are seeking to interview a few citizen developers for our project. Based on our initial understanding of app and software development, we have identified users of this software as potential citizen developers and would like to invite you to participate.

Participation will involve 3 stages: 

 A quick, 5-7 minute survey to help us identify if you fit the broad category of citizen developer.
 If you fit the citizen developer profile, we’ll ask you to take a longer (approx. 20 min.) survey, for which you will be compensated with a $10 Starbucks gift card. This survey will help us ensure we are speaking to different kinds of people.
 If we find your responses to the stage 2 survey interesting, we’ll invite you to participate in a remote video-conference interview to help us understand your context and needs in greater detail. You will be compensated appropriately for your time.

All information collected will be treated as completely confidential. Your responses will not be released publicly, and your personal information will only be used to contact you if we’d like to invite you to stage 2 or 3 of the project, and will not be shared with anyone outside SonicRim.

We work according to the American Anthropological Association’s code of ethics http://www.aaanet.org/committees/ethics/ethcode.htm and the Market Research Society’s code of conduct http://www.mrs.org.uk/standards/code_of_conduct/

Best Regards,
Jeff Borisch


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 20, 2012)

Please do not report this thread, this has been approved.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 22, 2012)

Right, I'm unsticking this now.


----------

